# Pregnant molly and possible pop eye?



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I posted this on tropicfishkeeping, but I haven't had a reply yet. I'm hoping I'll get a reply on here 

One of our female dalmatian mollies is a lot fatter than the other, and I'm wondering if she's pregnant? I saw her lying on the gravel, and the other female was staying by her. I'm also wondering if you think she's starting to get popeye because one eye looks bigger than the other. (And she is female even though she doesn't look like it in the 2nd photo. She seems to always be clamped up, so you don't always see the fan-shaped fin on the bottom)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

It does look like she has pop eye. maybe instead of being pregnant could she be bloated? ( I'm not a expert with molly, sorry)


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

How would I treat pop eye?
And also she's looked this big for maybe 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Also our female Green Lantern platy has gotten big. The thing about her and the molly is that they're swimming normally like all the other fish, so could they be bloated or no? And how do you tell whether they're bloated, fat, or pregnant?










The molly today:


----------

